# Uploading into my album



## Rottee (Jun 11, 2009)

I just tried to upload some pictures into my photo album first time Ive ever done this and it wouldnt let me saying something about a security token.

Please help

Thanks


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Not sure what means?

You've created an album and named it? Then selected upload?

It might be your internet security settings or your pics aren't following the rules. Make sure they fit the following criteria and then maybe it'll work.



> Pictures Remaining 52
> 
> Maximum File Size per Picture 97.7 KB
> 
> Maximum Picture Dimensions 600 by 600 Pixels


----------



## Rottee (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks Ive managed to sort it dont know why it wouldnt upload at first.


----------

